# Strafanzeige gegen Nutzlosanbieter sinnvoll?



## Uli2222 (31 Juli 2009)

Ist eine Strafanzeige gegen diese Leute / firmen sinnvoll, wenn sich der Firmensitz im Inland befindet? Immerhin sind die Drohungen oft schon im bereich der Nötigung.


----------



## physicus (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige gegen Nutzlosanbieter sinnvoll?*

Hallo!

Solche Anzeigen wurden bisher mangels Interesses eingestellt.

LG
P


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige gegen Nutzlosanbieter sinnvoll?*



Uli2222 schrieb:


> Strafanzeige gegen Nutzlosanbieter sinnvoll?


Zumeist nicht! Es sei denn, du kannst den Nachweis erbringen, dass dir kein Preis angezeigt wurde, so wie hier z. B.:http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...weis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html#post274562


----------



## webwatcher (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige gegen Nutzlosanbieter sinnvoll?*

Ach , und warum wird aus den abertausenden Anzeigen nichts und werden samt und sonders eingestellt? 

Diese abgegrabbelte  Debatte ist so überflüssig wie ein Kropf


----------

